# Amd ryzen 3800x mit AIO kühlen



## Dragonblack86 (3. November 2019)

*Amd ryzen 3800x mit AIO kühlen*

Hallo liebe Forengemeinde

Ich spiele mit dem Gedanken meinen neuen 3800X mit einer AIO Wasserkühlung zu versehen.

Nun bin ich mir aber unschlüssig was ich nehmen soll. 

Ich liebäugele mit der 
alphacool eisbaer 240
Und der arctic liquid freezer ii 240

Was würdet ihr nehmen?

 Vielen Dank 

Gruß Black


----------



## drstoecker (3. November 2019)

*AW: Amd ryzen 3800x mit AIO kühlen*

Die Eisbaer ist schon top, gehört zu den leisesten Modelle . Würde aber ganz klar die freezer II nehmen, ich habe die 360er freezer II letzte Nacht bestellt. Die eisbaer 240 habe ich aktuell auch noch da.


----------



## Dragonblack86 (3. November 2019)

*AW: Amd ryzen 3800x mit AIO kühlen*

Okay, bekomme leider keine 360er in mein Aerocool Xpredator.

Von daher muss es ein 240er sein.

Hast du die auf nem 3000er Ryzen?

Danke 
Grüße 
Black


----------



## Lios Nudin (3. November 2019)

*AW: Amd ryzen 3800x mit AIO kühlen*

- Auspacken, Einbauen, zufrieden sein --> Arctic Liquid Freezer 2. 

Stromversorgung und Steuerung der kompletten Einheit über einen PWM Stecker und Lüfter sind bereits am Radiator montiert.

- Die Eisbaer profitiert von einem zusätzlichen 7V Adapter für die Pumpe --> Durchfluss ausreichend & deutlich leiser.

Lässt sich zur Reinigung der Komponenten oder zum Austausch der 20€ Pumpe bei Defekt komplett zerlegen und zusätzlich erweitern.


Ich persönlich würde als Custom Wakü Besitzer daher zu einer Eisbaer greifen. Wer auf der Suche nach einer unkomplizierten, leisen, leistungsfähigen und günstigen AiO ist, wird dagegen vermutlich mit der Liquid Freezer 2 vollkommen glücklich.
*

Edit: *



> Hast du die auf nem 3000er Ryzen?



Wenn du auf das Thema "höhere Temperaturen bei Matisse" abzielst: Igorslab hat mit einer Wärmebildaufnahme des IHS eines 3900X zwischen der heißesten und kältesten Stelle einen Unterschied von 4°C messen können. Da bei der Liquid Freezer 2 und Eisbaer die Kühler eine quadratische Bodenplatte besitzen, die den IHS komplett abdeckt, sehe ich hier keine Probleme.
Igor selbst spricht von einer schlechteren Kühlleistung von mehr als vier Grad, wenn Asetek AiO Waküs mit rundem Kühlerboden zum Einsatz kommen, die weniger vom IHS abdecken. Einen detaillierten Bericht darüber, wie stark hier die Unterschiede ausfallen, hat er aber nicht veröffentlicht.
Die höheren Temperaturen von Ryzen 3000 gegenüber Ryzen 2000 ergeben sich imo durch den kleineren Die, d.h. durch den Wärmeübergang Die - IHS- Kühler. Und davon ist jeder Kühler mehr oder weniger stark betroffen.


----------



## Dragonblack86 (3. November 2019)

*AW: Amd ryzen 3800x mit AIO kühlen*

Danke für die Info.

Eine custom wasserkühlung ist mir im Moment noch zu aufwendig und teuer. 

Preislich nehme sich beide gerade nicht viel. 60€ die arctic und 75€ heute noch die Eisbär.

Hm wird schwer zu entscheiden. 

Hat beides vor und Nachteile... 

Gruß Black


----------



## Dragonblack86 (14. November 2019)

*AW: Amd ryzen 3800x mit AIO kühlen*

So, es ist ein Eisbär geworden.
Muss sagen die kühlleistung ist schon sehr stark. 

Nächsten Monat evtl noch einen ausgleichsbehälter und alles ist gut


----------



## Dragonblack86 (24. November 2019)

*AW: Amd ryzen 3800x mit AIO kühlen*

Was würdet ihr denn für einen AGB empfehlen?

Mit zweiter Pumpe? 

Danke Gruß Black


----------



## IICARUS (24. November 2019)

*AW: Amd ryzen 3800x mit AIO kühlen*

Nimm was du besser findest.

Ein AGB ist nur eine Ausgleichsbehälter und fällt je nach Geschmack anders aus. Kühl technisch macht ein AGB nichts aus, es gleicht halt nur die Kühlflüssigkeit aus wenn es etwas verdunstet oder Luft im System ist. Das auffüllen und entlüften wird damit auch erleichtert. Wenn du ein gutes und schönes haben möchtest was aus Glas(Borosilikat) besteht und du auch schöne RGBs in den Streben mit einbauen kannst dann nimm ein Watercool HEATKILLER.


----------



## Lios Nudin (24. November 2019)

*AW: Amd ryzen 3800x mit AIO kühlen*

Weitere Alternativen:

AGB + DDC: https://shop.aquacomputer.de/images/product_images/popup_images/34075_3.jpg

Aqua Computer Webshop -  aqualis DDC 100 ml, G1/4 34075

Nur AGB: Aqua Computer Webshop -  aqualis ECO 100 ml, G1/4 34054

Mit 450ml oder 880ml:Aqua Computer Webshop -  aqualis ECO 450 ml, G1/4 34037

Aqua Computer Webshop -  aqualis ECO 880 ml, G1/4 34048


----------



## Dragonblack86 (25. November 2019)

*AW: Amd ryzen 3800x mit AIO kühlen*

Von so etwas haltet ihr nichts?

Alphacool Repack - Laing DDC - 5,25 Bay Station | 1x 5 1/4" Bayres | Ausgleichsbehaelter | Shop | Alphacool - the cooling company

Würde man in der Front schön sehen. 

Danke schon mal 

Gruß Black


----------



## IICARUS (25. November 2019)

*AW: Amd ryzen 3800x mit AIO kühlen*

Nicht wenn die Pumpe mit verbaut wird, denn die Vibration wird sich aufs Gehäuse übertragen und alle Pumpen erzeugen eine Vibration. Andere Pumpen können entkoppelt werden, diese jedoch nicht. Wenn er nur als AGB verbaut wird und du deine Pumpe der AIO weiterhin nutzt ist er als AGB auch gut. Wobei einer der Nachteile von AIOs ist der Grund das Pumpen mit auf dem CPU Kühler oder Radiator verbaut sind und nicht entkoppelt sind.


----------



## Dragonblack86 (25. November 2019)

*AW: Amd ryzen 3800x mit AIO kühlen*

Hm okay, danke für die Info.

Dann muss ich noch mal schauen was sich gut machen würde. 

In mein Aerocool Xpredator passt ja ein wenig was rein 

Mir kommt die Förderleistung so wenig vor... 
72l/h ist nicht viel.

Drum die Idee einer zweiten Pumpe. 

Vibration hab ich zum Glück keine. 

Danke Gruß Black


----------



## IICARUS (25. November 2019)

*AW: Amd ryzen 3800x mit AIO kühlen*

Mit separate Pumpe könntest du die auf dem Kühler einfach nicht anschließen, damit diese Pumpe nicht mit läuft.

Denn auch wenn die Pumpe nicht mit läuft sollte es den Durchfluss nicht behindern. Zwei Pumpen könnten sich aber gegenseitig stören. Muss am ende selbst testen wie es laufen würde. Jedenfalls solltest du dir eine Pumpe als Kombi oder separat als Pumpe + AGB dazu nehmen damit du die Pumpe entkoppeln kannst.

Wenn du eine gute leise Pumpe mit AGB haben möchtest nimm diese hier: 
Magicool DCP450 - DC 12V Pumpe, SATA
Magicool DCP450B - DC 12V Pumpe, SATA

Allerdings solltest du dann diesen Thema mit beachten und ggf, noch zwei Dichtringe dazu bestellen.
Probleme bei Magicool Pumpen DCP450/450B/450M

Zum entkoppeln kannst sowas nehmen:
ModMyMachine Shoggy Sandwich V2 zur Pumpenentkopplung …
Entkoppler fuer Pumpen online kaufen


----------



## Dragonblack86 (25. November 2019)

*AW: Amd ryzen 3800x mit AIO kühlen*

Danke schon mal.

Das wäre ja die 7-fache Durchflussmenge.

Wieviel sollte man haben?

Danke Gruß Black


----------



## IICARUS (25. November 2019)

*AW: Amd ryzen 3800x mit AIO kühlen*

Alles über 40 Liter reicht aus.

Aber du kannst die Herstellerangaben ehe nicht ernst nehmen, da sie von einem minimalen Loop ausgehen.
Um auf 450 l/h zu kommen musst der Schlauch wahrscheinlich vom Auslass direkt wieder in den Einlass gehen. 

Laut diesem Test kommst nur auf etwa 60 L/h was auch gut und ausreichend ist.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=p-RDUx-URYc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dragonblack86 (2. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Amd ryzen 3800x mit AIO kühlen*

Ich habe nun ein weilchen mich eingelesen. 

Hat jemand Erfahrung mit den AGB's?

Phobya Balancer 150 black nickel - Ausgleichsbehälter | Mindfactory.de

Danke Gruß Black


----------



## takan (3. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Amd ryzen 3800x mit AIO kühlen*

pcgh hat mal nen test gemacht und das optimum lag glaube damals zwischen 40-80l/h und da war die varianz schon nicht stark, ab 160l/h fiel die kühlleistung glaube wieder ab soweit ich die zahlen im kopf habe. empfehlung war nicht mehr als 60-70liter/h zu gehen weil sich ab da ein trend zeigte das die kühlleistung runterging ggü niedrigeren durchlaufraten. überlege mir den alten silent loop 360 wieder reinzubauen nachdem ich den aufgefüllt habe. bequiet empfiehlt flüssigkeit von herstellern die fertig ist, und alphacool selbst meint, destiliertes wasser zum nachfüllen reicht erstma. beim einfüllen anderer flüssigkeiten außer destilierten wasser meinten die sollte man das wasser komplett tauschen!


----------



## Dragonblack86 (13. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Amd ryzen 3800x mit AIO kühlen*

Was würdet ihr einbauen?

Alphacool helix Light

https://www.aquatuning.de/media/image/fd/96/9b/1013918-005992fc890ae5f.jpg

 oder aqua computer Aquatube?
https://www.aquatuning.de/media/image/28/0b/9e/45147_1.jpg


Musste schon feststellen das mit dem Durchfluss ist eine eigene Wissenschaft und nicht mit Industrie zu vergleichen... 

Danke 
Gruß Black


----------



## Dragonblack86 (30. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Amd ryzen 3800x mit AIO kühlen*

Also es wurde der Aquatube. 

https://www.aquatuning.de/media/image/28/0b/9e/45147_1.jpg

Jetzt muss ich nur noch ein Gehäuse dafür bauen. 

Gruß Black


----------



## IICARUS (30. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Amd ryzen 3800x mit AIO kühlen*



Dragonblack86 schrieb:


> Ich habe nun ein weilchen mich eingelesen.
> 
> Hat jemand Erfahrung mit den AGB's?
> 
> ...


Da ist halt nicht groß dazu was zu sagen, es ist halt ein AGB aus Acryl Glas.
Habe ich als 250ml Variante verbaut und da kannst ja entweder von unten mit Ein- und Auslass rein gehen oder von der Seite. Das Teil hat ja keine Pumpe wo man was spezielles dazu sagen könnte. Ansonsten bin ich mit dem Teil sehr zufrieden.

Hat auch keine Spezielle Effekte oder der Gleichen. Das ganze wird nur in der Mitte etwas aufgeteilt damit Luft nicht gleich wieder eingesaugt wird. AGBs die keine Pumpe mit beihalten haben ja mit dem Durchfluss auch nichts zu tun.

Dir ist aber bekannt das es AGBs mit und ohne Pumpen gibt? Denn ein Pumpe musst du immer verbaut haben. Aber du hast halt die Wahl dir ein AGB zu kaufen wo eine Pumpe auch mit dran gebaut ist oder dran gebaut werden kann oder eine Pumpe separat zu verbauen und dann ein AGB auch separat zu verbauen.

Wie in meinem Beispiel wo beides separat verbaut sind:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



AGB bedeutet ja auch Ausgleichsbehälter und soll sofern sich Luft im Loop befindet dieses mit Wasser ausgleichen, sobald die Luft in dem Behälter gelangt. Die Größe hat hier hauptsächlich nur Optische Gründe, da das Kühlwasser früher oder später überall gleich warm ist. Das befüllen kann mit einem größeren AGB etwas einfacher sein, da halt etwas weniger oft aufgefüllt werden muss. Aber im laufendem Betrieb sobald alles befüllt ist macht die Größe keine Roller mehr aus.

Es gibt halt unterschiedliche Ausgleichsbehälter, mit Effekte oder mit einer Glasröhre aus Borosilikat usw.
Zum Beispiel: https://shop.watercool.de/HEATKILLER-Tube-150-D5

Dieser AGB wäre zum Beispiel zum verbauen einer D5 Pumpe vorgesehen.
Die Pumpe musst du dir aber separat dazu kaufen. Gibt es auch für DDC Pumpen oder ganz ohne Möglichkeit eine Pumpe direkt zu verbauen und auch in verschiedene Größen.

Zu den anderen die du vorgeschlagen  hast kann ich nichts mit beitragen.


----------



## Dragonblack86 (31. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Amd ryzen 3800x mit AIO kühlen*

Danke IICARUS.

Der Aquatube ist schon eingebaut. 

War als kleine Erweiterung für meine Eisbär gedacht. 

Bin aber mittlerweile schon am suchen nach einer anderen Pumpe. Dazu habe ich ein Thema bereits am laufen bei den erweiterbaren Wasserkühlungen. 

Somit ist das Thema hier erledigt. 

Gruß Black


----------



## Metamorph83 (1. Januar 2020)

*AW: Amd ryzen 3800x mit AIO kühlen*

Ich kann dir die 360er fractal design Celsius s36 empfehlen, sofern du die unter bekommst. Sehr leise, Kühlt fantastisch (siehe Thorsten Test hier auf PCGH) und hat eine integriertes PWM Hub, was das Kabelmanagement erleichtert. Ausserdem bleiben weitere Boardanschlüsse frei...


----------

